# April 2007



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2007)

South Carolina - 6/09/2007

Ohio - 6/11/2007

Vermont - 6/11/2007

Utah - 6/12/2007

West Virginia - 6/13/2007

Mississippi - 6/13/2007

Arkansas - 6/13/2007

Washington - 6/13/2007

Missouri - 6/14/2007

Florida - 6/14/2007

Alabama - 6/15/2007

Texas - 6/15/2007

Lousiana - 6/15/2007

Nevada - 6/15/2007

Michigan - 6/16/2007

Delaware - 6/16/2007

North Carolina - 6/18/2007

Kentucky - 6/18/2007

Arizona - 6/18/2007

Idaho - 6/19/2007

Alaska - 6/19/2007

Georgia - 6/19/2007

Tennessee - 6/20/2007

Minnesota - 6/20/2007

Washington D.C. - 6/21/2007

Connecticut - 6/21/2007

Kansas - 6/22/2007

New Hampshire - 6/22/2007

Rhode Island - 6/22/2007

Hawaii - 6/23/2007

New Jersey - 6/25/2007

New Mexico - 6/25/2007

Puerto Rico - 6/25/2007

Maine - 6/25/2007

Virginia - 6/26/2007

Oregon - 6/27/2007

Pennsylvania - 6/28/2007

Iowa - 6/28/2007

Illinois - 6/29/2007

Massachussets - 6/29/2007

New York - 6/29/2007

Wisconsin - 7/2/2007

Maryland - 7/3/2007

California - 8/06/2007


----------



## Sschell (Aug 23, 2007)

YEAH... last by over a month!

(must be that cali weed!)


----------

